# Shipping Charges!!!



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I got quoted $24.25 for shipping on two Calstar 610 blanks today from Mudhole. I called C&M(Acidrod) they only charged me $16.00....Thats a big difference....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudhole is pretty high on shipping. I try to get stuff from ******** since they're local to me and I can pick it up from them. Shipping prices on rods seem to be getting higher and higher.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Coleen at Acidrod is good people. I try to send them as much business as I can. Mudhole, while they do carry a lot of stuff, has been increasingly expensive, and their shipping rates are outrageous.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've heard nothing but good things about them, but being so close is the deciding factor for me. I'm too damn impatient to wait.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about them, but being so close is the deciding factor for me. I'm too damn impatient to wait.


I'm the say way, 30 minute drive and I can look at and feel the blanks, supplies, etc. I use mudhole now only as a last resort.

Robert and Ray at ******** are excellent people.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Mudhole is a last resort sorta thing for me; I've even told them on a couple occasions that they'd get more of my business if they'd get the shipping costs down. Haven't dealt with ********yet but I plan to drop by and take a look at their products soon; I've only heard good things.

Shipping/handling charges are a money maker for some of these companies. When I ship a rod I only charge what it actually costs me; I wish the companies I dealt with did the same.

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The actual shipping of a rod isn't that expensive either, which makes me wonder. Walt I think you're absolutely right about them making money off of shipping. I shipped Philly Jack 4 rods in a 5" PVC tube with a grand total weight of 14 lbs for a 15 bucks through Fedex, and it was 7.5 feet long. I don't get Mudhole's shipping at all.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

if you look mudhole charges shipping according to Item Value. i ordered 6 Sic casting guides and was charged $20.00 some dollars shipping. Guides arrived in a Gudebrod thread box wrapped in bubble wrap. I was upset!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i too think shipping charges are somewhat inflated & i am in no way validating this, but...keep in mnd that companies also need to purchase shipping materials, boxes, tape, etc, mailing labels, & pay people for their time to prepare pkgs, & wrap & ready for shipping -- its part of the cost of doing business -- there is some overhead -- also in many instances, you also sign a contract with UPS or Fed Ex, in which you pay them X number of dollars every time a delivery person walks in your door, whether you are shipping something that day/or have a delivery that day...or not.

the USPS charges also continue to rise, but are much cheaper than mail rates in Europe & abroad.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

junkmansj said:


> if you look mudhole charges shipping according to Item Value. i ordered 6 Sic casting guides and was charged $20.00 some dollars shipping. Guides arrived in a Gudebrod thread box wrapped in bubble wrap. I was upset!


Had exactly the same thing happen from them about 2 months ago; It didn't cost them more than 3 bucks to send it. They probably have no idea or really don't care that it's costing them business. I need to take the time to set up my wholesale acct with them to see if it saves me on shipping. I don't use them often but when I do it would be nice to not get shafted on the shipping.

Walt


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

fishinmama,

No argument from me on that, but fair is fair, 20 bucks shipping for a small box of guides that cost about 3 bucks to send is taking advantage IMO.

Most of my supplies from USPS are free.

Walt


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

agreed walt -- 20 for something that cost 3 to ship is too much, just wanted ppl to be aware that there are other factors that come into play.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

those people that are doing the pulling packing and everything else are there getting paid whether they're packing your order or not... there's no need to inflate the prices with some lame excuse like that...

I'll only be taken advantage of one time by people over charging me on shipping... after that I call and if reasonable rates can't be negotiated, I'll no longer do business with them... there's someone else out there looking for my business...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

rockfish -- i did say i was not validating it, nor am i trying to justify it -- i do believe the shipping charges are quite high & will probably continue to rise as the price of gas rises & 
yes, in many businesses, there are multitasking ppl who do everything from packaging to paying the bills...but there are businesses that also have shipping depts. & that is exactly what those ppl are paid to do...

i wasn't trying to create an argument here, just offer some understanding/reasoning into why the shipping is sometimes higher than one might expect.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

WALT D. said:


> fishinmama,
> 
> No argument from me on that, but fair is fair, 20 bucks shipping for a small box of guides that cost about 3 bucks to send is taking advantage IMO.
> 
> ...


LOL, what a robbery. i bought a 5ft x-flock heat shrink from them and got charged $8 for shipping, they are making a killing on shipping.

i got 3 sets of (T-LCSG) 20-16-12-10-8-6-6-8 from japan, cost $12 to ship here and it was put in a nice box with peanuts and it got here 3 days.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> rockfish -- i did say i was not validating it, nor am i trying to justify it -- i do believe the shipping charges are quite high & will probably continue to rise as the price of gas rises &
> yes, in many businesses, there are multitasking ppl who do everything from packaging to paying the bills...but there are businesses that also have shipping depts. & that is exactly what those ppl are paid to do...
> 
> i wasn't trying to create an argument here, just offer some understanding/reasoning into why the shipping is sometimes higher than one might expect.


fishinmama,

I think your comments are right on, I'm sure some of these small companies are probably struggling to stay afloat just like the rest of us, and jacking up the shipping/handling might be a way to offset other expenses. I think we all would just like to be dealt with fairly. I don't expect to not pay more than what the supplier pays for shipping but maybe 20% above would be more on order, 300% plus is just plain wrong.

Walt


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ya know Walt, i think you & i are really saying the same thing, but in different ways!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Mudhole wanted $24.25 for two blanks..

Got my order from C&M(Acidrod).
One Calstar 610
One Calstar 610H 
Set of guides for each
Hypalon for both rods
Gimbals
Fugi Reel seats
Flex Coat 
some thread....
The final shipping was $13.00

I know where my business is going........


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*You're both right*

Walt D and Fishingmama, there is a cost associated with shipping and all of us recognize that fact. I also expect to pay a % above the actual cost to cover other related expenses. Last week, foe example, Walt sent me a beautiful pink rod that I'm giving my wife for Christmas and I sent him $20 over the quoted cost of the rod to cover shipping. (I'm gonna post a picture of rod later). Remember not only did Walt pay the USPS for the shipping and the supplies he had to drive to the post office and take time to prepare the rod to ship. Walt's time has a value too that has to be considered. According to Walt $20 covered his cost to send me a 1 piece 6'6" rod. People who sell things, in my opinion, for local pickup only are losing a valuable market. Shipping really isn't all that hard to do and expands your potentail customer base considerably. Just my .02, Philly Jack

OH YEAH WAIT 'TIL YOU SEE THE BEAUTIFUL ROD WALT BUILT FOR ME !!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Mudhole wanted $24.25 for two blanks..
> 
> Got my order from C&M(Acidrod).
> One Calstar 610
> ...




How long did it take to get your package. I placed an order last week and just wanted to know about how long it would take.

Thanks
John


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not trying to stir the pot, but how come one shop gets *'d out, but others like Acidrod and Mudhole don't? Are they a no-no to mention around here or something?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I am wondering the same thing...*

I know who the shop is and have had nothing but excellent service from them. What's the deal?

Bill:fishing:



basstardo said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but how come one shop gets *'d out, but others like Acidrod and Mudhole don't? Are they a no-no to mention around here or something?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Question.... Some have heard the stories but I think the people who are editing people's post should explain..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> Good Question.... Some have heard the stories but I think the people who are editing people's post should explain..


That's why I asked. If it's taboo to mention them, that's not a problem and I'll refrain from doing so. I'm just curious why I shouldn't.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> How long did it take to get your package. I placed an order last week and just wanted to know about how long it would take.
> 
> Thanks
> John


Rods, guides and other stuff got here in 3 days...Priorty Mail..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Good Question.... Some have heard the stories but I think the people who are editing people's post should explain..


Care to share with me by PM what shop was edited out? I'm curious if there if a good source close by.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

PM sent.


----------

